# Another one from Minnesota



## Iska3 (Nov 9, 2009)

We had a great time bonding with my son over the weekend. With our busy schedules it seems like we only see each other during hunting season. 

This year we decided to hunt early in the morning, cut fire wood during the day and hunt again in the evening. 

I have several mineral pits, food plots and solar feeders on the 80. We know of a 12 point that has been in our pictures for the past seven years but after a few years of trying, we decided not to shoot him and let him take care of the does. 

As luck would have it, my son got his buck by 7:00 AM on the first day. Within 10 min of shooting the buck a two year old spike came out. He saw that the spike had been hit by a bow hunter in the left rear leg and the tendon was cut so he took him also. Both deer were a 75 yard shot through the woods. But because of an open hole through the brush he was able to take both with head shots in the neck. 

We were back at the hunting cabin by 8:00 AM. We ate a little, put the chainsaws in the PU and went back to get the deer. And cut some wood. On the way out, we watched the 12 point standing by my deer stand. 

We are allowed to take up to five does this year so we’ll leave them pass for now and I’ll keep my buck tag for black powder season later in the month. 

The both bucks were good size. The rack on the 10 point did not have much width but because of the added mineral he did have lot of mass… The smaller buck must be an off spring of a buck that Val once names ‘Spikie’. We had Spikie on film for several years. At age four, he had one spike and a fork and he should have been put down as a cull but the rule is, you can not shoot a deer once you gave him a name or never take your wife hunting with you.. With luck the guy down the road had Spikie in their freezer by now. 

We had a great weekend.. Two nice deer hanging in the tree. The PU and trailer full of wood and several trees knocked down for next weekend. 

It won’t be long and we’ll be hearing from the Wisconsin hunters. Good Luck to the hunters over there.


----------



## discounthunter (Nov 9, 2009)

nice! man i just cant get over the size difference with northern deer,compared with southern(georgia) deer.


----------



## stihl sawing (Nov 9, 2009)

Venison and firewood, Don't get no better.


----------



## logging22 (Nov 9, 2009)

Iska3 said:


> We had a great time bonding with my son over the weekend. With our busy schedules it seems like we only see each other during hunting season.
> 
> This year we decided to hunt early in the morning, cut fire wood during the day and hunt again in the evening.
> 
> ...



Good looking buck, lets eat!!!


----------



## robfromaz1977 (Nov 9, 2009)

stihl sawing said:


> Venison and firewood, Don't get no better.



Man that makes me jealous! Nice lookin deer.


----------



## Arrowhead (Nov 9, 2009)

Iska3 said:


> We had a great time bonding with my son over the weekend. With our busy schedules it seems like we only see each other during hunting season.
> 
> This year we decided to hunt early in the morning, cut fire wood during the day and hunt again in the evening.
> 
> ...



Nice deer! They have bodies like a tank.


----------



## Arrowhead (Nov 9, 2009)

stihl sawing said:


> Venison and firewood, Don't get no better.



Yes it does..... You forgot the beer!  Congrats.


----------

